# Fish Pics



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

Was looking through the photo gallery and noticed a lack of fly caught trout pics, (or fly caught fish of any species for that matter) so I posted some of the better brownies I caught in ohio this year. 

I'd be cool If we could get some more fly fishing pics in the gallery, if for no other reason than I'd like to see them. Brownies, steelhead, smallies, carp, whatever your trade, POST SOME PICS!!!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

is something that I just tried last summer for the first time. I have a friend at work that is a fanatic and has success with the trout in Ohio. He claims it is not for the beginners, because these Ohio trout will only take the exactly correct bait. Looking forward to the pictures and maybe you can answer some questions as I try to learn more and practice more. I guess I need to get away from those bobbers...so much fishing to do....so little time.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Post some of them in your posts. All you have to do is (rt)click on the picture in the gallery, then hit properties, coppy the http addy in your browser, come to your post, and hit that little yellow icon above the window, paste the http addy of the picture in it, and walla.....


----------



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

here's some pics mrfishohio...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures. See, isn't it easier to view rather than going to the gallery ?
Man, I was admiring how beautiful those fish are, but when I see you in the water with the snow in the background....BRRRRRRrrrrrrr............!!!!!
Ever since I hit about 40 the cold is tough enough, now, I still fish all winter, but I say in the boat, not wading in the water & I also have a portable propane heater to warm those frozen digits !!
I used to live in Rochester,NY & we'd fish for little trout there in the streams.
Looks like you have a great time catching those fish. What part of the state are you catching them? I fish for those old slimey catfish down here in the Ohio River 
Although now that I think of it, I have been known to trek to Paint Creek spillway in search of the elusive saugeye.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Do those trout have teeth? Looks like walleye teeth in a couple pics.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Do you have any bigger pictures?


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

What I want to know is where are all of these fish being caught...probably nowhere near where I am, but I could always use a road trip.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Brown = Oak Orchard, NY

Laker = Niagara River, NY


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll definitely have to make it a priority to get up there at some point.


----------

